# Are there other may 20th due dates?!?!



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm curious how many ppl are waiting for there Doe to kid on the 20th.. (Give or take a few days). What are you noticing? Do you have predictions on gender and how many kids are in there? Let's post pics and have fun with it . Happy kidding!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 2 Nubian girls due in May! yay! I'll post pics later


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

my newest doe Red Robin is due any time now. Her udder has been swelling and she is very sunken in around her tail area. I'm thinking maybe a day or so but what do I know? Hahaha here is an udder shot from this am....







Oh yeah, She lost her plug on the second of May.... And has been holding her tail sort of strangely since yesterday. I put my sons old baby monitor out with her last night. I'm thinking she will have one kid. She is a very petite doe and she never really showed much until the end.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Comet is on the 19  her bag is going to split in half  lol I have no idea how many but she is big for her size. I don't care what sex she has since she bred to the wrong buck and will probably come out red heads not dapples.....but this is her 







The black dapple 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have one due on the 20th and one on the 26th. here are their waiting thread.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/buttercup-missys-waiting-room-166376/


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

That's awesome! I figured I wasn't the only one waiting for the 20th to roll around! Here's rumba. She's a mini silky fainting goat so they don't get huge udders but I'm having a hard time feeling ligaments today (probably my error) I think she's going to give me 2 kids and im praying there doelings.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Jessica84. I love the color on her! She's pretty!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's my doe Cupcake, she's due any day. Pore thing, she's huge!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> Jessica84. I love the color on her! She's pretty!


Thank you  believe it or not the lady that had her couldn't get anyone to buy her and I got her do $50 in August......she advertised locally and here there are not to many people who have room for goats.

But we should totally have baby races lol .....come on everyone place your bets  as for the mini fainter she is big I say 3  but I'm wrong a lot lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh wow that's awesome!!! That's a steal! She's really cool looking! Oh man I hope she has 3. That would be awesome! OK let's do it. I bet mine goes in 3 days. Spidey1 looks like hers is ready to pop right now though!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok let me get pics of her back side and we will bet lol. I have another due the 17 I will get her too but she is small so I says single and will probably be day 155.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm guessing my Buttercup will go on due date, and have twins. her udder hasn't had too much movement, but kids are getting super active.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok my guess is yours goes first lol I would be surprised if she hold out for 3 days. So yours #1 spidy1 #2 my comet #3 lacis #4 and my snow flake #5 that's my guess any ways and will probably be dead wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea....all we can do is speculate. these girls will drive us nuts one way or another!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sounds good to me! But you know goats, my other doe never bagged or got big or showed any sign she was ready, then popped out a huge doeling! This is what she looked like up till the second she popped! LOL!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had 2 does that didn't show any signs before kidding. The one I looked out and said oh I think she's starting a bag better get her away from the buck... Next day big bag and kid by the end of the day. The other one just started acting funny and she looked swollen in the vulva. She kidded Easter night. The sad thing was I had plans to take her to the sale the day before but didn't have time to catch her. Luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there's a full moon tonight. I wouldn't have been too surprised if someone's doe had babies tonight. mine doesn't look ready yet though.....


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

And its off to the races!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a surveillance camera up to watch rumba tonight. Any ideas on what this is all about? Is it a prolapsed vajj? This pic was taken about 4 hrs ago. No contractions, discharge or dropped belly.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Excuse the poop. She decided to lay right in the pile I was raking up.


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a pregnant doe due in May, but not til the 27th. She is a ff, can't wait to see the babies. I go out to feel them kick nearly every day. I'm a weirdo that way I guess. 

So that does look like a prolapse to me but I have no experience with it. Hopefully someone else with experience with that will chime in...


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Well you might as well lump me in too. Pixie is holding on tight as a drum but by dates it has to be in the next week or two. Here she is 'in labor' lying on my lap, panting, furiously cud chewing, etc. Then the next day she got up and decided it was a dress rehearsal, and wasnt it really fun to see mom lying on the barn floor giving me all that attention! 
That, friends, is what you call a FF sucka! I got played! LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> I have a surveillance camera up to watch rumba tonight. Any ideas on what this is all about? Is it a prolapsed vajj? This pic was taken about 4 hrs ago. No contractions, discharge or dropped belly.


Yes. As long as it goes back in she's ok. It's because she has a litter in there lol. 
As for my goats nothing  but it's still early 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Bahahaha!!!! I can completely relate. Lmbo


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome! That makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Babies???? My snow flakes logs are getting soft and comets are hard and her bag just keeps growing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ligs not logs lol her logs are still berries  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We have streaming!!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> I'm curious how many ppl are waiting for there Doe to kid on the 20th.. (Give or take a few days). What are you noticing? Do you have predictions on gender and how many kids are in there? Let's post pics and have fun with it . Happy kidding!!!!


My goat, Lilly, is due May 20th. I think she might go over a bit though. She went three days past due last year and she doesn't look ready now. I'm hoping for two kids this time around. Lilly had one doe kid last year (who is due June 14). I don't care what gender I get this year as long as they're healthy.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

My girls are getting close... Ligs are softening and there pawing alot!!! Slumber party in the barn tonight!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

still nothing here. my girls look like they maybe hallowing out a bit, but that's about it. no discharge.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Snow flake had a big boy. Was a leg head only and couldn't find the other leg. Had my uncle come up who is not gentle but had to get him out. Moms not doing well and she's my bottle baby and will break my heart if she doesn't come out of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on baby! hope the momma pulls through for ya. will be sad if she doesn't.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Doped mama up and got her on her feet. She's a little unsteady but she snorted at my uncle so I have big hopes now  she was a little unsure of baby but once I got him latched on it's like motherhood hit her and she started cleaning him. I'll have to get a picture when he's cleaned off he's dark brown and red splotchy on his face....kinda cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Awwww!!! Good to hear!!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

That's awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

isnt he goofy. See told you I would be wrong on my guess I had her her going last lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw the ears are so long  does he trip over them? Makes me think of a basset hound


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol so far he hasn't  I don't know why but every once in awhile I get super long ears


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just had twin doelings!!!!! I'll have to post pics in daylight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was right I said you would be #2 lol. Congrats on the girls.....come on where are the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Uhh, I have a doe that's due JUNE 20th, does it still count if I'm a month off? Lol, I'd definitely lose this race!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh wow. I'm defiantly loosing the race! Congrats on the babies! Start praying my ladies have them soon!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the traditional is Pipsqueak, and the spotted is Feona!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Pretty girls, I think feona is awesome


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!

my Missy is playing with me. I've updated it on my waiting thread.....


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw congratulations  theyre addorable


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And comet is being odd today. That's all I'm saying cause if I say I think she will have them today she won't lol. But ligs are super soft and she has clear mucus. She's laying around kinda depressed but her buddy does have is in love with her baby not her any more

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's pretty Jessica! 

Missy is still softly panting, keeps laying around, getting up, eating some, pooping, and laying back down. there's not much discharge, but she's not impressed with me looking back there anymore, so I'm trying not to go quite as frequently. maybe I should bring treats from now on.....


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> That's awesome! I figured I wasn't the only one waiting for the 20th to roll around! Here's rumba. She's a mini silky fainting goat so they don't get huge udders but I'm having a hard time feeling ligaments today (probably my error) I think she's going to give me 2 kids and im praying there doelings.


What a darling goat. I've got a first freshener due May 23, but my goats always go 2-3 days early. I hope she goes early, 'cause I have a doc. appt. that I can't cancel on the 23rd!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> she's pretty Jessica!
> 
> Missy is still softly panting, keeps laying around, getting up, eating some, pooping, and laying back down. there's not much discharge, but she's not impressed with me looking back there anymore, so I'm trying not to go quite as frequently. maybe I should bring treats from now on.....


I swear goats get Braxton hicks. I had them bad right before my daughter......so bad I couldn't even till I was in labor. It was just luck I was scheduled for a c section that day cause she was coming lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I really can't tell now if it's Braxton hicks or pre-labour. no change. all the same. except now she doesn't want me anywhere near her backside. poor girl!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have pushing  I think her water just broke.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A small black head so my guess is triplet 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Omg that's insanely cute!!! Is that your son? I love the last picture!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness so cute!!! I want my babies here now lol im so impatient


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's my boy  he was in his underwear so I had to swear I would crop the pictures  the one in the last picture is gonna be our bottle baby......after a long debate that Joshua won  comet is a bad bad mother  she wouldn't clean them off and kicks when they try and nurse. She talks to them but that's it. So she has 2 weeks to get it together or she leaves. Which is why I caved on letting Joshua keep a girl as a bottle kid.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My FF Lamancha is due the 29th. She is bred to a Nigie buck, and I am super excited for the little babies.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

@OakHollow...My LM FF doe is bred to a Nigi too! And she looks so much like yours! Except Pix is a LMxsaanen. Does that make us 'kid sisters'? LOL
Also what colour is the Nige? Mine is chocolate so my greatest guess isnt when she kids but what the kids will look like? Caramel? Dorsal stripe? Apparently its a crapshoot....


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Sydmurph said:


> @OakHollow...My LM FF doe is bred to a Nigi too! And she looks so much like yours! Except Pix is a LMxsaanen. Does that make us 'kid sisters'? LOL
> Also what colour is the Nige? Mine is chocolate so my greatest guess isnt when she kids but what the kids will look like? Caramel? Dorsal stripe? Apparently its a crapshoot....


They do look a lot alike, and they even have similar pink collarst too! I am wondering what color Caribbean's babies will be as well. The buck she was bred to was just about every color you can imagine on a goat, and his mom almost looks like a calico cat. I don't have any pictures of the buck, but his dam is Castle Rock Sarafina. Her picture is almost to the bottom of the page. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

any body else have babies yet??


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing here. I'm officially changing my due date to Sept..
Nchen, anything yet? You've been quiet...hoping you're having some progress....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

no real progress..... Buttercup has 1 day to go, and she's been laying down a lot and in DEEP sleep. there has been some discharge (probably plug), so I'm keep close watch. I think Missy's going to wait it out. but she is looking fairly skinny and REALLY hallow. hopefully something happens at some point. I've made a point not to have to leave the house these next few days. this could be a really boring show called Kid Watch 2014. lol


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe we should tell them to reschedule for May 24th and we can call the doelings all Victoria? Lol. A whole long weekend to be in the barn kidding and nothing. Joke's on me!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy May 24 weekend!

yea.....yours isn't going to go today for sure. lol. I'm trying to "ignore" mine as much as possible..... just peeks out the window


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Last night at 9 we had 2 beautiful bucklings!!!


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh Laci's congrats!!!!!!!! Yayyyy!!!! Pics please once you get settled, showered and napped 

Nchen, that's an old pic when she was a teenager...she's double wide now...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh good!!! You had me worried. Congrats  I thought for sure she would have 3 in there.....see how much I know lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I have about 16 due starting on May 20th. The first one came last night. Half boer, half Kiko. He was nursing within a couple of minutes of being born and took his first steps about 15 minutes later. His mom hadn't even had time to stand up before he was looking for a teat, so he nursed while she was lying down. Lol He's got his dad's wattles.  His mom is still shedding so is pretty scruffy looking here.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love that pic with mom!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's adorable!!!

still nothing from mine. they're just huge, hot, and driving me insane....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, congratulations to all those owners of such darling babies!!!!
I did not join this thread cuz I thought StarryNight and ChaCha were due the 8th. That came and went and I was not positive Starry was pregnant. I let the buck run with the herd after Dec and did not write down the date and then I counted wrong to boot. So I have been impatiently waiting and then yesterday, right on the 20th Starry did this in about one and a half hours.
This morning ChaCha is still as wider than she is tall.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, about a half an hour after I posted this I found ChaCha in the pasture with a baby. By the time we were done we had these.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oooooo those tiny ears!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, Daddy's a LaMancha/Alpine. Those are some strong genes. Most of his babies have tiny ears.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> I have a surveillance camera up to watch rumba tonight. Any ideas on what this is all about? Is it a prolapsed vajj? This pic was taken about 4 hrs ago. No contractions, discharge or dropped belly.


My doe due on the 25th is doing the same thing. Not quite as much as yours. 
I'm hoping for a single. She and her daughter were my first goats and I was ignorant when I bought them and bread them :-( they both have congested udders and more than likely a bad case of cae :-( 
Sadly they will all be culled :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats to everyone with new babies on the ground! Some lovely little kids here. To everyone still waiting--hang in there!

My Lilly-goat had a beautiful 11 lb. buckling this morning.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats to all you got Moms..i have one due sometime within a month or so..i bought her pregnant and don't think the owner really know when she got prego..but saw her xrays yesterday,,one baby they say! so excited~~and scared!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess i'll be losing this race, b/c as of feeding just under 2 hrs ago, nothing has happened.....


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Awww yay cha cha you finally did it and i must say thats a darling threesome you got there


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

and congrats to Cha Cha! such cute babies!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hang in there babies will come....then it will be over and you will be a little sad  
I think cha cha made up for making you wait  
I think the whole sucking before even standing is a Kiko thing. My boer Kiko kid was trying to nurse my fingers while I was trying to get goo off her face.
And 11 pounds!!! Oh my poor mama. It doesn't look new born at all lol.
So happy for all of you  big time congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my! Hes huge!!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, he was a struggle to get out. I was out when she went into labor, and my husband said it had been 20 minutes since her water broke. He was worried because there was a bubble but no baby and he wasn't sure what to do. I scrubbed up immediately and went in to find a big kid stuck like a cork in a bottle. His head and feet were coming out all at once, but even when I pushed the head back and got the feet out first, poor Lilly had a hard time delivering him. It took two of us--me pulling the kid and my husband pulling her head and bracing her shoulder--to get him out, and poor Lilly screamed her head off the whole time. But it's amazing how quickly the pain of delivery is forgotten when mama first nuzzles that new baby.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Caribbean lost her plug today! Only 8 more days until day 150, but after my last doe went a week over, I'm not counting on any exact date.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Yeah, he was a struggle to get out. I was out when she went into labor, and my husband said it had been 20 minutes since her water broke. He was worried because there was a bubble but no baby and he wasn't sure what to do. I scrubbed up immediately and went in to find a big kid stuck like a cork in a bottle. His head and feet were coming out all at once, but even when I pushed the head back and got the feet out first, poor Lilly had a hard time delivering him. It took two of us--me pulling the kid and my husband pulling her head and bracing her shoulder--to get him out, and poor Lilly screamed her head off the whole time. But it's amazing how quickly the pain of delivery is forgotten when mama first nuzzles that new baby.
> 
> View attachment 68909


What breed is she?

And yay!!! More kids. I'm counting on all of you having kids till September since I won't have any more till then 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my little guy all clean and fluffy, enjoying his first day of life. I love the wattles! 
He also was 11 pounds.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I woke up this morning to a beautiful buckling!  I'm not in any way a morning person but even this made me smile. ( especially when I thought of poor Ni :lol: ) He looks just like daddy! Please welcome Crystal's buckling! Everything went smoothly and without problem Any name suggestions anyone? His sire's name - Buxom Belles Zoey's Apache
His dam's name-Sky Crest Crystal


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww!!! congrats!!!! he's adorable!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Ni! How's your girls?


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Awww so cute!!! My other doe should be ready any day now! Come on doelings!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> Awww so cute!!! My other doe should be ready any day now! Come on doelings!


No, you're gonna get bucklings too! hahahahaha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're holding on. looking huge and ready to either explode or melt from the heat. udders are getting tighter, but.....still no movement. lots of rubbing on the fence and lying down tho.....


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, you're gonna get bucklings too! hahahahaha


Lol. Probably!!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> they're holding on. looking huge and ready to either explode or melt from the heat. udders are getting tighter, but.....still no movement. lots of rubbing on the fence and lying down tho.....


The wait is so agonizing!!! I hate waiting but love the end result!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i know. I'm almost ready to give up on them. but I know that's when they're going to go (likely at the same time). I have to spend a lot of time away from the house tomorrow. that's when they'll likely go.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm said:


> Lol. Probably!!!


I crossed my 2 lil fingers so hard for girls and look what I got...A handsome lil boy :lol:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> What breed is she?
> 
> And yay!!! More kids. I'm counting on all of you having kids till September since I won't have any more till then


Lilly's father was a registered Alpine, and her mother was a Saanen type of unknown origin. Lilly does not have the Saanen size, though. She's a fairly petite doe.

We've got two more gals due June 15.

Love all the photos of everyone's cute babies!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a beautiful little guy Hodgson. Mama's gorgeous too. Great wattles. 
My ChaCha has wattles and out of 10 babies only two have had them. Her little buckling has them this year. So cute.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Caribbean kidded! She had a very colorful single buckling on day 145. 

Birth announcement


----------

